# central & west mi area plowing



## onelegdan (Oct 17, 2006)

looking for contracts or sub contract work in the mount pleasant to big rapids and may 
consider travel to grand rapids. any intrest please respond. dan smallwood 616 889-1565 / 231 972-7944


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

Got your message. Will call you tomorrow.


----------

